# New Vape Shop in PMB



## Rob Fisher (29/3/19)

Took a drive up to PMB for the opening of a new Vape Shop - Iron Lung. 

Really nicely decorated and well appointed! Here are some pics!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/3/19)

Arrgh as I'm just about to leave the country, this pops up. 

Loving the steampunk lighting there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/19)

Nice to see @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for going and sharing the pictures!
Looks great

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ruwaid (31/3/19)

Finally!!! A place to pop into when I visit my hometown! Before that it was just a kiosk here and there.
Great success! love the décor and arcade game.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

